# Little Asia!



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's my new show girl! Her name is Asia, she will be somewhere between a 4.5 and 5.5 lb adult. I plan to get her championship on her  I'm very excited to have this little girl  She's got the thickest fur I've ever seen on a LC. Miles says she has no nose hahahaha.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! She is gorgeous! What a cutie too. She has the thickest fur coat I've seen on a chihuhua.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl! Congrats! She's a stunner!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Now I see this!!

She is EXQUISITE and I am glad you stuck with Asia-I LOVE that name!!! Her coloring is the best and those big, sweet eyes!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She DOES have thick hair! What a freakin cutie!!! She is going to do great she is just beautiful! I love her face markings they are perfect! =)


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is stunning  and love the name choice , she looks like a very special girl


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

OMG! I am in love! What a doll!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG! I LOVE her! I didnt know you were bringing her home already?! Shes absolutely gorgeous, love her markings and that coat! Congrats! 
And you picked the right name for her, Asia really suits her!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

O my gosh, I just noticed her EYEBROWS! Ha! Those are hysterical 
New group picture please. What does everyone think of her?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh wow Kristi! She is stunning! Congratulations on your new little fluff ball. Asia, that's a beautiful name. It fits her perfectly.


----------



## BethanyC (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my! Those markings on her face are so pretty! I've never seen fur that thick on a Chihuahua, either!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is beautiful 
Ps
I can see the snow out of your window


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Yay you finally have her  she's lovely 
Her fur is the same as perrys when he was that age.
Sooo excited for you 
xxx


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love little asia she looks so sweet her coat is beautiful


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Yay!! CONGRATS. She's beautiful. I love her tiny nose! 

Can't wait to see how she grows. Darcys coat was a bit like that. I could never seem to find his skin cos it was so thick! Then it all fell out and he looked a complete mess! 

Congrats again Kristi Shes Perfect x


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Congartulations she's gorgoeus


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

YAY!!! Congrats Kristi!! Im so excited for you :hello1: She's is gorgeous...and her coat is just WOW


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

AWWWW!!!! She is GORGEOUSSS! And you know I LOVE the name 
I'm so glad you got her  What do the rest of the pack think???
She is just beautiful <3


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is darling!! Can't wait to see her grow up. She's going to have a fabulous coat!! She has more coat NOW as a baby than I've seen on some longcoats grown up.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! You know...with her super flop ears at the moment along with her markings, full coat & short muzzle, she almost looks like a Japanese Chin! LOL She really is gorgeous though...as I think I've said a couple times now.  Congrats on adding her to your crew though. I am really excited to see her grow into a beautiful champ!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> She is beautiful! You know...with her super flop ears at the moment along with her markings, full coat & short muzzle, she almost looks like a Japanese Chin! LOL She really is gorgeous though...as I think I've said a couple times now.  Congrats on adding her to your crew though. I am really excited to see her grow into a beautiful champ!


I thought that too Heather!!! She has a kind of exotic/oriental look to her little face that is just stunning! And her name fits perfectly.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha that's funny you guys say that...that's what I thought, too!! Japanese chin! The markings esp. make you think that, and the complete lack of muzzle...lol. Suddenly Bryco doesn't look like a baby anymore, awwww! 

She slept pretty good last night after her first 1/2 hour of hysterics and woke me up at 5 so she could go potty...then she went back to bed for 2 hours. Now she is howling b'c she's not getting enough attention, lol. She makes funny little noises.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What are you going to do when you're at work? Just thought about that. Again...she is wonderful :love1:


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Asia is soooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Asia is a stunning little girl! What an adorable little face..Congratulations, she will win over many hearts. Blessings,


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwww, she is beautiful! Congratulations!:love1:


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

oh my! wat a beauty!! cant wait 2 see more piccys! x


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

OMG! she is really beautiful and her coat is just amazing


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I didn't know you were getting another. She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

She's gorgeous !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

so cute and so fluffy


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww Congrats Kristi - she is a complete doll! I am so jealous - makes me want another one!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautifull, im sure shel go straight to the top for you, stunning :hello1::hello1:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What a beautiful little fluffball. <3 Congratulations! what is her registered name going to be?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Smith said:


> What a beautiful little fluffball. <3 Congratulations! what is her registered name going to be?


I still haven't decided, I think it would be fun to have "Fantasia" in it, so it would tie into her call name, but...yeah, I have no clue! I like Shiloh Acres Itty Bitty Bang Bang and Shiloh Acres Check Yes Or No (big country music fan lol). 

Suggestions welcome!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

According to my little, online dictionary, one definition of fantasia is "a musical composition with a free form and often an improvisatory style", so you could call her Shiloh Acres Country Fantasia or something along those lines.

Or, hee, Shiloh Acres Big Trouble In Little China and then 'Asia' would still work.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG. Is she from Susan? Maybe she's a relative of Peach.  I love her. My next one I want that coloring. Like a little panda bear.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

tricializ said:


> OMG. Is she from Susan? Maybe she's a relative of Peach.  I love her. My next one I want that coloring. Like a little panda bear.


Yep yep  I have been waiting for one of Susan's FOREVER haha. Ok more like a year, but it FEELS like forever  

She is an absolute darling too. Hehe panda bear coloring, never thought of that!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Smith said:


> According to my little, online dictionary, one definition of fantasia is "a musical composition with a free form and often an improvisatory style", so you could call her Shiloh Acres Country Fantasia or something along those lines.
> 
> Or, hee, Shiloh Acres Big Trouble In Little China and then 'Asia' would still work.


I like both!! I think the second might be over the character limit, though, ... I can't remember exactly what it is, but that one is quite fun! I will add both to the list...


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I only know 4 of Susan's pups but they are (were) all really friendly and outgoing sweethearts. I saw her and thought, I wonder if Susan has any that look like that. Too funny that it IS a Susan dog. I hope she loves your pack and does well for you. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She is so fluffy she doesn't even look like a chi. I gave her a bath and she is as wide from the fluff as my mature dogs...its hilarious.

I think Susan has a litter coming up very soon that should have quite a few pups! She said they most likely will be pet not show quality, and the momma has spots so who knows maybe a black and white will be in there for you


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is really lovely. I do think she looks like my son's stuffie panda. The name Asia is great for such a wee panada girl.


----------

